# create a table of solid teak wood



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

Thought I'd share Some of my work.

material made of solid teak wood
size (in cm): 180 X 100 X 78


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is sharp. Did you use CNC for the carvings? It's a beautiful design.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

ACP said:


> That is sharp. Did you use CNC for the carvings? It's a beautiful design.


not, for purely handmade carving. in my town many people can make carvings like this without the machine.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was hoping you'd say that. In that case, simply amazing work.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful!! How long does a piece like that take to complete?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

fantastic. we used to have a lot of craftsmen in America that could do that but not so much any more.

I would also like to know how long it takes.

Paul


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

1 week process. made 2 people, one to cut and assemble wood and other sculpture carving.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work, Teak isn't exactly easy to carve is it. I know it's extremely hard wood but isn't it kind of on the oily side also. I installed teal stairs and that stuff was hard.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking furniture, and the carving is very good. Teak is one of my favorites.












 





.
.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

if you have plans to go to Indonesia, visit my town and contact me. I will gladly drive you around town to see the process of handmade carving.:smile:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Absolutely goreous carvings!*

Carving is a skill I've yet to learn. I've dabbled with it so can appreciate the work shown here. Your carvers must have been practicing the trade for a lifetime or they are just naturally talented.

Thanks for sharing. Bret


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you very much
but in my country there are still many people who are smarter and better sculpt. below is one example of relief carving from my country.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that is simply amazing. my mom has a coffee and two end tables she got from indonesia 20 yrs ago. its amazing the deep sculptured carving.
ever since time became money in the usa people just dont do it any more.
great talent


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Simply amazing. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

joesdad said:


> Simply amazing. Thanks for sharing those.


I just saw that almost every day, but was still amazed when I saw carving reliefs. :smile:


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

one of my collections
length of 515 cm
300 cm tall
carvings such as this, my country called "gebyok"
often used in old houses


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Absolutely love the craftsmanship......as long as I don't have to dust it.


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

That table is sweeeeeet! Love the style - and only $84? (if I converted correctly - Rupiahs to Dollars)

:boat: shipping might be an issue...


----------



## brad2010 (Nov 6, 2010)

$84??? ill take 100 of them lol ............ AMAZING work to say the least .......... so how much would it really cost to have a table like that sent to philadelphia pa ???


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Simply stunning! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

brad2010 said:


> $84??? ill take 100 of them lol ............ AMAZING work to say the least .......... so how much would it really cost to have a table like that sent to philadelphia pa ???


LOL...:thumbsup: 

For the price of these tables (USD) $ 295. does not include postage. usually if the furniture shop in my country at least 20 "containers. sometimes there are shipping via LCL with a minimum of 2 cubic (but more expensive). if by LCL is usually to sample prior to order more.


----------



## jawamebel (Oct 15, 2010)

reprosser said:


> That table is sweeeeeet! Love the style - and only $84? (if I converted correctly - Rupiahs to Dollars)
> 
> :boat: shipping might be an issue...



the price, different sizes with which I showed in this thread.


----------



## smallenginepower (Nov 9, 2010)

nice work like the table reall good work


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow - those are some carving skilzzzz!

Thanks for showing us - I for one am humbled.


----------



## melankolia (Dec 13, 2010)

*Hi, that's cheap*



jawamebel said:


> LOL...:thumbsup:
> 
> For the price of these tables (USD) $ 295. does not include postage. usually if the furniture shop in my country at least 20 "containers. sometimes there are shipping via LCL with a minimum of 2 cubic (but more expensive). if by LCL is usually to sample prior to order more.


Is the price still in that rate??


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

jawamebel said:


> the price, different sizes with which I showed in this thread.


Yeah - the one I saw was a little smaller

meja ketapang
120 X 80 X 45
price IDR : Rp. 950,000 (~$105 with today's exchange rate)


But still a bargain if shipping was free* 
*


----------

